# 99 740iL - Lost fuel pressure



## yedlowski (Feb 14, 2010)

i went to start the car this morning and it would crank but not start. im gettin spark but no fuel pressure. whats the best way to track down the prob? any sugjestions would be awesome! thanks mike


----------



## balance (Feb 13, 2009)

Disconnect the fuel line on the fuel filter that goes to the gas tank, then have someone turn the key to the on position. If no fuel comes out, then you can be pretty sure its the fuel pump, or relay. If fuel does come out then chances are you have a clogged filter or a kink in the fuel line somewhere.


----------

